# My New Toolbox



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey guys following on from this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=147023&highlight=foam

I have now finished cutting up all the foam so thought i would show you guys the end results. I am very happy with it.


































Let me know what you think

Cheers Chris


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Must have taken ages! very neat.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah took a while. hardest part was deciding how to set it all out


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a nice looking tool box :lol: I'm not sure I'd have had the patience to do all that. Definitely looks worth the time though :thumb:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

It's beautiful! expensive?


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

looking good mate,


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Depaip said:


> It's beautiful! expensive?


the box was £109 i think and the tools £120 so not too bad


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dude that foam cutting is the nuts.


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Was the foam with the box?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

INWARD123 said:


> Was the foam with the box?


No i had to get that myself. Halfords did have it but it was discontinued so i was just lucky that two stores nearby had one pack each left in stock.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Dude that foam cutting is the nuts.


Thanks mate


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats brilliant

Makes me wanna do it now lol


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Must. :lol:
Get. :lol:
Out. :lol:
More. :lol:





Only kidding  that's class work there mate, looks like you spent some time on it too. I hate knowing that I've got an x-y-z tool somewhere but can't find it. Nice set-up. :thumb: Halfords Pro tools have got to be some of the best value around.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Only here would that receive such praise and not ridicule:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Quality work for sure - I bet the foam cutting was areal test of the patience


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent,that looks like it was bought just for the job.What did you use to cut the foam,Stanley knief/ craft knife or something more unique to get such a neat finish,what density is the foam??


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

xlfive said:


> Excellent,that looks like it was bought just for the job.What did you use to cut the foam,Stanley knief/ craft knife or something more unique to get such a neat finish,what density is the foam??


Just used a surgical style knife. Not sure on the density its quite firm but its so easy to cut.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> Only here would that receive such praise and not ridicule:thumb:


:lol: true


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Cor that must have taken you ages to cut the foam out, the finished result looks first class though! :thumb:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Very nice.Will be shame to get them dirty.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

A place 4 everything and everything in it's place!


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

i take it you dont use your tools much, as they look brand new ?

Had my set for 4 years, well worth it IMO, the tool box just sets it off! nice!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

jgy6000 said:


> i take it you dont use your tools much, as they look brand new ?
> 
> Had my set for 4 years, well worth it IMO, the tool box just sets it off! nice!


only had them two weeks and not had a chance to use them yet. Yeah i wanted to get a decent set that i will have for a long time.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

This is the sort of setup I want when I finally get my own garage and I'm not sharing with my dad! LOL

Longest 4 weeks of my life


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> This is the sort of setup I want when I finally get my own garage and I'm not sharing with my dad! LOL
> 
> Longest 4 weeks of my life


that's what i need now.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic job :thumb:, want to do mine :lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice! Im getting this top box free with my bottom chest. They have a deal on at the mo. Bottom chest with free top box all for £200. Im getting it for £170 with staff discount. 

Is that the standard foam there? Or did you add that yourself?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds good. No i added that myself. i searched online and found that halfords done it but its now been discontinued. i had to go to two different stores to get the foam and they only had one left in stock in each.


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

I really have to sort out my toolbox........I cant find anything in it


----------



## Mark OD (Dec 20, 2008)

how thick are those foam sheets?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks great, I don't think I would have the patience to do that, they would just be rolling around in there.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Mark OD said:


> how thick are those foam sheets?


There not too thick probably about 10-15mm


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow that is a good result :thumb: JELOUS haha

Rob


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

You sir, are a bad influence. Went out and bought the pro 6 drawer cabinet with the free 7 drawer chest for £199
Should fit all my tools easily, and I reckon the slightly bigger drawers are just the right size for tubs of wax. 
Fancy knocking up some foam inserts for me? :lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks a very neat job mate, but the tools you brought form halfords, did they not come in a pref-formed tray that fit into the drawers?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

ant_s said:


> looks a very neat job mate, but the tools you brought form halfords, did they not come in a pref-formed tray that fit into the drawers?


no they were in a big plastic box. i looked at the trays that fit into the boxes but they wouldn't fit into the top box only the roller cab thing. and the one i got had more of a selection of tools.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Shug said:


> You sir, are a bad influence. Went out and bought the pro 6 drawer cabinet with the free 7 drawer chest for £199
> Should fit all my tools easily, and I reckon the slightly bigger drawers are just the right size for tubs of wax.
> Fancy knocking up some foam inserts for me? :lol:


Have a go at it Shug its pretty easy and the results are good.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.efoam.co.uk

These seem pretty reasonable and packaging foam would do wouldn't it?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> http://www.efoam.co.uk
> 
> These seem pretty reasonable and packaging foam would do wouldn't it?


yeah i would imagine so, as long as its close cell foam or quite firm. I was going to go to the Foam Centre in Edinburgh if i ran out but i had enough but surely they would stock something if anyone local was to try it


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

amazing


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

James May? 


Only kidding, superb, which I had the patience.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Scotty B said:


> James May?


maybe just a little:lol:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

chris l said:


> No i had to get that myself. .


very nice and impressive:thumb:

I have too many tools to use the foam in my box. otherwise a great idea to keep stuff neat


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

I think that looks dead smart! So if its not living in your garage yet, where will it live? 

I really need to get some of my own tools 

Chris


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

JCW85 said:


> I think that looks dead smart! So if its not living in your garage yet, where will it live?
> 
> I really need to get some of my own tools
> 
> Chris


Just now its in the living room of my flat. buy when i can summon the strength to carry it down the stairs it will be going to my parents garage.

Nows the time to be getting them. Halfords have some cracking deals on at the moment with their professional range.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

chris l said:


> Just now its in the living room of my flat. buy when i can summon the strength to carry it down the stairs it will be going to my parents garage.
> 
> Nows the time to be getting them. Halfords have some cracking deals on at the moment with their professional range.


After getting mine today they may be bargains but my god Im skint for the rest of the month now!


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Great job!...

Can I ask, what was the technique you used to transfer the "shape" to the foam and have you cut all the way through.

Many thanks

OP


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

we have large sheets of that foam at my work, and I have done the same to my tool cabinet.

Method I used, cut foam sheets to shape of draws and then place all tool as desired then with a scapel carefully cut the shapes out and voila.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

OrangePeel said:


> Great job!...
> 
> Can I ask, what was the technique you used to transfer the "shape" to the foam and have you cut all the way through.
> 
> ...


i done basically the same as above however i traced the shapes of the tools onto some sticky back paper then stuck it to the foam sheet and cut away.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

i have my spanners on snap on triangle racks and sockets on rails, yours looks much better and theres an idea to be stolen there  whered you get the foam from?


----------



## sootysteve (Jun 23, 2007)

awesome chris! :thumb:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice job :thumb:

This is standard practice in the aviation world. It's best practice for tool boards or drawers to have foam cutouts that are backed with dayglo or some other high contrast colour. This helps missing tools to stand out, as we don't want to leave them in the aircraft do we........

I believe Snap-On have cottoned on to this idea and will custom cut dual layer foam inserts for their own range of tools and chests. The foam is black on top and yellow or red underneath so when cut, it shows the contrasting colour below. I think they do charge quite a premium for it though.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

chris l said:


> Sounds good. No i added that myself. i searched online and found that halfords done it but its now been discontinued. i had to go to two different stores to get the foam and they only had one left in stock in each.


how many packs did you need?

i got the 49.99 model, just need this foam now, :lol:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> how many packs did you need?
> 
> i got the 49.99 model, just need this foam now, :lol:


I used 2 packets (four sheets) and that done 2 large drawers and five of the smaller drawers. Really i only used three sheets to do this as i buggered one up.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

The one properly tidied drawer.
Need to cut foam for other ones as just laid stuff in to get layout so far.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

The drawer foam sets are now in the Halfords sale as well:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_229759_langId_-1_categoryId_165667


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Nicely done mate looks good. 

If and when you get more tools i say get some socket rails and spanner holders which will make more room in your box. 

I have a snap on ones but i think a fair few companys do them these days. 

The best thing about having your stuff layed out like this is you no what things are where and when you put things back you no if your missing something. :thumb:


----------



## jonmac73 (Aug 1, 2008)

very well done.
you're not related to James May though are you ??


----------



## M4T VW (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi There.

Foam expert here:wave:

The foam used in all tool chests is known as a plastizote foam.
http://www.zotefoams.com/pages/EN/plastazote.asp

This is used in anything from aviation to medical.

When using a colour under the 6mm black top, you can only get colours in a higher density, Somthing like an LD45 which is pretty hard. The stardard and most common foam is LD18.

To cut it properly the whole kit would need to be drawn up and run on a CNC machine. This is pretty expensive becuase every draw is different and it is alot of drawing time, Also every part is different!
To run a draw on a CNC is a few mins but its getting it to that stage that takes the time and labour cost.

Couple of tips for you guys, Dont use a stanly knife. Its too sharp for the foam and you end up with a bad edge. Use a non serrated kitchen knife, But not her best one!
Once you have cut it all, Lightly blow over the top of it with a heat gun. Take care as it only takes a few seconds before it started to melt.
By blowing it over this melts all the little particles on the edges and give a much nicer sealed finish to the product.:thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks brilliant - thanks for the inspiration!  My tool box/drawer set is much smaller but it could really do with a bit of organising!


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Good job to everyone who's done this but seriously you have too much spare time. As you have so much time can you do me one please


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

That is really impressive!


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks great.... I just got some none slip sheeting in mine  Now its going to niggle me until I get mine as neat.
I want some stickers though to make the outside look good. Plus I can't open the top box as there wasn't a key with it. I think you can get a key cut using the code on the outside of the lock.... anyone know if thats correct?


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

I love that, iv got the same tool kit as you, only wish it was as tidy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

Looking very good!!

I just use the non-slip mats from Wilkos.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Whats to reckon that by now Chris l has all the sockets scattered all over the garage floor :lol:


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well done mate - that's fantastic. Looks shop bought ..... only better :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

andy monty said:


> Whats to reckon that by now Chris l has all the sockets scattered all over the garage floor :lol:


Nope Andy, All still neatly organised :thumb:


----------

